
Ask HN: The word App is in Apple. Was that a conscious decision by its founders? - mettamage
I never thought about it, but then it&#x27;s just so obvious. Was this decision a conscious one? I can&#x27;t find it on Google. If so, that&#x27;s pretty clever.<p>This would imply that the naming of Apple is based on the word &quot;application&quot; which might be slightly far-fetched.<p>Brandname generation: pick a word (abbreviate or not) then find a word similar to it, pick that as your logo, provided it&#x27;s not something terrible.
======
joezydeco
Apple was founded in 1976. There was no idea of downloadable apps back then.

From a Woz interview in 1984:

 _" [Steve Jobs] was working from time to time in the orchards up in Oregon. I
thought that it might be because there were apples in the orchard or maybe
just its fructarian nature. Maybe the word just happened to occur to him. In
any case, we both tried to come up with better names but neither one of us
could think of anything better after Apple was mentioned."_

[https://archive.org/stream/byte-
magazine-1984-12/1984_12_BYT...](https://archive.org/stream/byte-
magazine-1984-12/1984_12_BYTE_09-13_Communications#page/n463/mode/2up)

------
mtmail
"According to Steve Jobs, the company's name was inspired by his visit to an
apple farm while on a fruitarian diet. Jobs thought the name "Apple" was "fun,
spirited and not intimidating""
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Apple_Inc.#Corporate_identity](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Apple_Inc.#Corporate_identity)

------
LarryMade2
As I recall growing up "application" was a popular Macintosh marketing term to
make software sound cooler than being just some boring "program". (PCs run
programs - Macs run applications!) It was shortened to apps later likely with
the iPhone and the app store.

------
geophile
We didn't have "applications" back then, we had "programs".

~~~
cweiss
I'd love a citation on that. Not to prove you right/wrong, I'd just love to
see the definitive etymology of "Application" to describe software. I'm trying
to remember what 'software' was called in the mainframe docs I looked at back
then.

Wikipedia says: `The first modern theory of software was proposed by Alan
Turing in his 1935 essay Computable numbers with an application to the
Entscheidungsproblem (decision problem).[2]`, but I think that was being used
as a verb, not noun.

~~~
geophile
Actually, I think I know a little about the etymology. There was (and is)
"systems programming" and "application programming". I suspect the term
"application" comes from there.

------
mettamage
Thanks for the answers, that seems like a fun coincidence then!

